# 'Uncle Tom's Cabin' sucks ass



## distressed_romeo (Jan 6, 2007)

I know I've said this before, but I'm writing another piece of coursework on it at the moment, and I still hate it...


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 6, 2007)

I can read it for extra credit in history.

I forget what it is that I'm supposed to do with it afterwards though.

I think I'm supposed to write a paper about its influece on anti-slavery groups in the north.


----------



## Kevan (Jan 6, 2007)

I thought this was about the song by Warrant.

My bad.


----------



## Makelele (Jan 6, 2007)

Heh, a buddy of mine was supposed to read it as an assignment for school, but he didn't manage to finish it. So he held his speech about the book without even reading the book. This is how well that went:

Him: In the end the main character buys Tom back and sets him free.
Teacher: No, Tom dies.
Him: No he gets rescued,
Teacher: No, he died.
Him: No he didn't
Teacher: Yes he did

After that I think the guy gave up. Needless to say, he was a bit embarrassed after that.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 6, 2007)

How I got around reading it.

http://www.cliffsnotes.com/WileyCDA/LitNote/id-155.html


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=16163

Your last thread on this book. Linked because I said everything I want to say about that book there.


----------



## Ken (Jan 6, 2007)

Kevan said:


> I thought this was about the song by Warrant.
> 
> My bad.



 me too. I was about to get


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 6, 2007)

Drew said:


> It's like 1800's emo, just without razors.


----------



## Kevan (Jan 7, 2007)

Ken Burtch said:


> me too. I was about to get


For Ken:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cyvl6rdaJeo


----------



## Naren (Jan 7, 2007)

Makelele said:


> Heh, a buddy of mine was supposed to read it as an assignment for school, but he didn't manage to finish it. So he held his speech about the book without even reading the book. This is how well that went:
> 
> Him: In the end the main character buys Tom back and sets him free.
> Teacher: No, Tom dies.
> ...



 I hope that guy failed miserably.


----------



## Ken (Jan 7, 2007)

Kevan said:


> For Ken:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cyvl6rdaJeo



Fuck. Yeah.  

Almost, ALMOST, makes me want another sixxer with just a humbucker. The only thing stopping me is the fact that I'm going bald, so I can only grow a skullet, and only Devin Townsend can make that work.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 7, 2007)

Naren said:


> I hope that guy failed miserably.



It's no worse than some degree-level English students I've seen!


----------



## Naren (Jan 7, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> It's no worse than some degree-level English students I've seen!



Yeah, and they fail all their classes. I remember there being a few kids like that in some literature classes I was in. The ones who just didn't read the book failed the essay/exam and the ones who plagiarized were kicked out of the class and the teacher pursued kicking them out of the university. I liked that teacher.


----------



## Kevan (Jan 7, 2007)

Now that I think about it, the book and the song/video are very similar. 
The song just has more pinch harmonics.


----------



## Buzz762 (Jan 7, 2007)

Makelele said:


> Heh, a buddy of mine was supposed to read it as an assignment for school, but he didn't manage to finish it. So he held his speech about the book without even reading the book. This is how well that went:
> 
> Him: In the end the main character buys Tom back and sets him free.
> Teacher: No, Tom dies.
> ...



I'd have tried to spin it like: "The only true freedom is in death."

I've not read many books I was supposed to read and relied entirely on the summaries I could find online and the movies if there are any. So far it's been pretty effective, but I haven't had to do any presentations like that. It works fine for in-class discussion if you are a quick thinker, though.


----------

